# House



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this the most genius show or _what_?

Hugh Laurie as House is pretty amazing, and hilarious when he plays the mind games with Cuddy, who is tragic in her own sort of way. The whole team have their stories, and it's great to see them flesh out. And the diagnoses and the patients are pretty quirky too :>


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 6, 2009)

you're late to the party but I love House


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2009)

I love House. Lots. I'm only a few episodes into the newest season and am enjoying it muchly (although I've been spoiled for upcoming events and am not happy).

I love pretty much the entire cast (though I find Foreman and Taub to be a little boring at times), but my favourite character'd probably be Kutner. Or Amber. Or Wilson's Eyebrows.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm shocked Typh hasn't posted here yet. X3
Anyways, YES. Lots of love for this show. Has anybody noticed that Hugh Laurie is using an American accent? 
*doesn't know what to say, but feels the need to post in here*


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 6, 2009)

House is the best character. He's a sarcastic atheist git. I love him.


----------



## Saith (Aug 6, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> I'm shocked Typh hasn't posted here yet. X3
> Anyways, YES. Lots of love for this show. Has anybody noticed that Hugh Laurie is using an American accent?
> *doesn't know what to say, but feels the need to post in here*


Well I'm pretty sure is Blackadder accent wouldn't suit the character...


----------



## Mercy (Aug 6, 2009)

I absolutely love House. :D I was kinda disappointed when the original team split and they got new people, but now it's fine because they still include the characters from the old team. 



Spoiler: Season 5



Kutner was awesome, but it made me go "DDD:" when he killed himself.


 But I still think House and Wilson are the best characters. <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 6, 2009)

Saith said:


> Well I'm pretty sure is Blackadder accent wouldn't suit the character...


His normal one would though.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 7, 2009)

Wanna clue me in on wtf House is?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 7, 2009)

It is a television programme and a music genre. We are discussing the former.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 7, 2009)

the latter is not even worth mentioning vplj


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 7, 2009)

> Has anybody noticed that Hugh Laurie is using an American accent?


well... yeah? How could you not notice it, he uses it every time he talks?
He does it pretty well, though. c:

Yeah, I quite like House. I don't have much time to watch it though but I think we're a couple seasons behind in Australia anyway. >:|


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 7, 2009)

I want S5 to come out on DVD over here already )<

It kinda saddens me that most USians only know Hugh Laurie because of House. He was so fantastic in Blackadder, Jeeves and Wooster, Fry and Laurie and, well, pretty much everything else he's been in that it's a shame that all of his parts in these are overlooked because of one part he's played.



			
				VPLJ said:
			
		

> His normal one would though.


I'd have to agree with you there. I enjoy his US accent, yeah, but I can't help but think that it'd be even better if HL used his normal accent for House. Like Tim Roth in Lie to Me or Tony Head in Buffy. Every TV series needs a badass British guy, dammit. 

Also, I adore the guest stars they have in House. It thrills me so much when the Patient of The Week is someone I know from Buffy or 24 or something X3


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2009)

I only recently noticed that House's US accent is waaaaaaaaay different than his normal accent ^^; (then again, I never heard him outside of House)

I've gotten pretty good at telling when House is on/has just ended. (i.e. I can be in my front room and the music will be playing and I'll be like "You're watching House right Mom?" because my mom is quite cool when she doesn't have a migraine.)   And it's a pretty awesome show.

Also darnit where's my House-and-Pokemon-obsessed-hyperactive-friend when I need her?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 7, 2009)

So does anyone else want them to stop making this show either in S5 or S6? I'd hate to see this go one forever and becoming total shit. From what I've been told they're already pushing it in S5 so er.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 7, 2009)

i aint seen s5 and there will be a s6

i just hope that if they wrap it up they do it properly


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, exactly. I don't want it to go on so long it gets terrible, but I don't want it to be like Pushing Daisies, where the TV execs say "You have one episode to wrap up this entire series, okay?". Not that, given how big a show is, that's likely to happen, but still.

My favourite season so far has been 4, and I think it really helped that it was shorter; fewer filler episodes made the whole thing that much tighter and, generally speaking, the season was of better quality overall.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't really say House is the kind of show that is in danger of becoming bad as a result of going on too long, to be honest. It may have fun character interactions, but essentially it's one of those shows where there is basically no overarching plot and each episode follows more or less the same format. The main dangers of shows going on too long are first that the plot becomes too convoluted and a headache to follow - impossible for a show with no actual plot - and that the writers pretty much exhaust the basic potential for episode plots - unlikely unless they run out of rare diseases. What can happen in a show like House is the viewer becoming tired of the formula, which is unrelated to any actual change in the quality of the show.

Then again, I wouldn't know if the show used to be less formulaic or something, I suppose, since the only season I've actually followed is the fifth and the second half of the fourth. Saw the first half of the fourth recently and watched a large chunk of either season two or three on DVD sometime, but I don't think I've ever seen a season one episode. So eh. :/ Still, as far as I've been able to tell, there is little variation between your standard House episodes; they have season finales and some hostage situations and the like here and there, but otherwise it's mostly formula with minor variations no matter which season it's in. It's a pretty _good_ formula, mind you, and the characters are really fun to watch, but still a formula that goes stale when you've seen too much of it and can then seem good again when you've taken a break.

I'm sounding way like I don't like House. I should clarify that I do. House is right up my alley as a main character, the character interactions are generally fun, the House/Wilson banter is cute, and the crazy diseases the patients of the week have are frequently interesting. I'm just rambling about why I don't think it's the kind of show that can go bad, really - just stale. I'd think if you showed somebody who's never seen it season five, they'd probably have much the same general reaction to the show as if you'd shown them season one.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 9, 2009)

> He does it pretty well, though. c:


apparently the casting director (or someone like that), upon hearing Laurie's audition (he recorded it and sent it in) said that was exactly the kind of accent they were looking for, not knowing that Laurie wasn't American.

eta: ok this story is awesome enough to c/p from wiki:



> When Laurie was asked to audition for the role of House, he was filming Flight of the Phoenix in Namibia. Laurie had no big expectations for the show, thinking that it would only "run for a few weeks". He planned to audition for the roles of both James Wilson and Gregory House. However, when he read that Wilson was a character with a "handsome open face", he decided to audition solely for the role of House. Laurie chose not to change his clothing, but to remain in the costume he wore for the film, he also decided not to shave his beard. He put together an audition tape of his own in a Namibian hotel bathroom, the only place with enough light, while his Flight of the Phoenix co-stars Jacob Vargas and Scott Michael Campbell held the camera. He improvised by using an umbrella for a cane. Laurie initially believed that James Wilson would be the protagonist of the show after reading the brief description of the character and did not find out that House was the main character until he read the full script of the pilot episode.
> 
> After he had watched casting tapes for the pilot episode, Bryan Singer grew frustrated and refused to consider any more British actors because of their flawed American accents. Although Singer compared Laurie's audition tape to a "bin Laden video", he was impressed with Laurie's acting and, not knowing who he was, Singer was fooled by his American accent. He commented on how well the "American actor" was able to grasp the character, not realizing Laurie is British.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 10, 2009)

Hehe, I think I've seen his audition tape up on Youtube. It's cool.

Although I can't help but wonder why a) Hugh Laurie thought the character House wouldn't be the lead in a show called House, and b) how on earth Singer had (presumeably) never heard of Laurie before. 

And the whole *thing* they did at the end of season 3 that carried over to season 4 helped keep the series pretty fresh, I thought. I was very impressed with the writers for having the guts to do something so major, and I think it worked really well. 
But, medical mysteries aside, there are lots of people who watch House for the plot and character interactions and the writers know this and want to make each season more stressful and exciting than those before it, and if they keep going indefinitely they're gonna end up just jumping the shark. I mean, look at the body counts from the first seasons compared to the new ones. :/


----------

